# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  ست کردن Ip ی Valid روی مودم ADSL

## mojtaba_z

سلام
 توی شرکت با یک مودم ADSL به اینترنت متصلیم . حالا  Ip ی Valid گرفتیم تا روی یه کامپیوتر ست کنیم تا از طریق اینترنت بتونیم اون رو ببینیم .
چطوری Ip ی Valid رو باید ست کنیم .

----------


## Lus

عزیز قضیه اینه که به یه کامپیوتر valid IP میدی و از طریق تکنیک های مختلف مثل NAT,ICS,Routing
 این اینترنت رو شیر میکنی

----------


## mory24

سلام به همه دوستان :
من هم در خصوص آپی ولید یا آپی ثابت به مشکل خوردم لطفا مرا راهنمایی کنید.
من یک آپی ثابت گرفتم و شرکت یک مدم adsl برای من نصب کرده و یکی از دوستان یک روتر DIR100 d-link با 4 پورت lanو یک پورت wan بعد از مدم شرکت قرار داده و من می توانم با آپی local  یعنی 192.168.0.00000 به اینترنت وصل شوم و  وقتی به سایت what my ip میروم به من همان ip ثابتم را نمایش می دهد.اما من تنظیمات به این شکل نمی خواهم ؟؟؟!!!!!
 حالا من می خوام که یک نوت بوک را هم خانواده رنج آی پی ثابتم  قرار بدم و بتوانم به اینترنت وصل شوم ولی نمی توانم خواهشمندم روشی به بنده آموزش دهید که بتوانم با یک آپی هم خانواده آپی ثابتم به اینترنت وصل شوم....
ضمنا روتر D-LINK را ریست کردم و مجدد ست کردم ولی هر کاری می کنم نمی توانم با رنج دلخواه به اینترنت وصل شوم و من هم چون در خارج کشور می باشم نیازمند این ارتباط هستم لطفا راهنمایی عاجل کنید.ممنون

----------


## jafar53

سلام 
این که شما بخواهید یه ip هم رنج آن Ip که ISP به شما داده set  کنید و به اینترنت وصل بشید غیر ممکنه چون این IP ها valid هستند و برای خودشون حساب کتاب دارن 
شما باید با استفاده از آی پی invalid مثل 192.168به مودم وصل شید واز این طریق به اینترنت وصل شید این طوری هم فنی هست و امنتر الان توشبکه ای که من در خانه دارم همه از طریق یه مودم به بیرون وصل می شن چه کابلی و چه وایرلس

----------


## mory24

از شما دوست عزیز تشکر می کنم بخاطر پاسخ گویی

آیا راهی وجود داره ما با آپی هم خانواده آپی ولیدی که داریم بتونیم به اینترنت وصل شویم (البته بدون  استفاده WIN سرور)

----------


## jafar53

بله و اون هم این که از همون isp که آی پی ولید گرفتید یک آی پی ولید دیگراز همون رنج بگیرید (ببینید داشتن آی پی از رنج آی پی ولید دست شما نیست که بخواهید تعریف کنید اون باید توسط isp به شما اختصاص داده بشه) البته من نمی دونم شما با دوتا آی پی ولید ثابت می خواهید چی کار کنید شاید اگر کامل می دونستم می تونستم کمک بهتری کنم 
آی پی ها هم مثل شماره تلفن ها هستند شما اگر دوتا شماره تلفن بخواهید داشته باشید باید دوتا خط از مخابرات بگیرید 
آی پی های ولید ثابت این امکان را به ما می دهند که در اینترنت هم دیده شویم و هم اینکه آی پی مون یا همون آدرسمون تغییر نکند و ما بتونیم سرویس هایی از قبیل وب هاستینگ یا میل سرور یا DNS سرور و غیره ارائه کنیم که همه این سرویس ها رو با یک آی پی ولید استاتیک هم می شه ارائه کرد

----------

